# Remplacer l'icone d'un dossier d'images.



## luciano73 (23 Février 2010)

Bonjour a tous !
J'ai un petit probleme auquel je n'ai pas pu trouver de solution après avoir passé une après-midi à écumer les forums sur le sujet :

Est-il possible ( et si oui, comment ) de remplacer l'icône d'un dossier d'images par l'icône d'une image contenue dans ce dossier ?

En gros quand je suis en affichage coverflow, j'aimerais qu'à la place des icônes bleues habituelles des dossier il y ait une des image rangées dans ce dossier.

( Comme dans Windaube par exemple, où les icônes de dossiers photos contiennent un ou plusieurs aperçus des photos rangées dans ce dossier )

Je fais pas mal de photos, en soirée par exemple, et je les classe par date dans mon disque dur externe seulement je commence à en avoir pas mal et j'aimerais bien voir en un coup d'oeil sur mes dossiers un aperçu de ce qu'il y a dedans.

J'ai déja essayé :
&#8211; De copier l'icone d'une image contenue dans le dossier, et de la coller à la place de l'icone du dossier en passant par les fenêtres "lire les informations". Résultat : j'obtiens à la place de l'icône du dossier une icone générique avec l'extension de fichier marquée dessus, qui n'a rien a voir avec mon image -> pas bon.
&#8211; D'ouvrir l'image avec aperçu, de la copier puis de la coller à la place de l'icône du dossier dans la fenêtre "lire les informations". Résultat : ça marche, excepté pour le mode coverflow ( et tout perfectionniste que je suis, c'est précisément le mode qui m'intéresse ), car coverflow ne m'affiche rien du tout en ce qui concerne l'image du dossier ( le vide total ).

N'y a-t-il pas une méthode applicable pour ça ? Dans automator peut-être, un processus qui effectuerait ça tout seul ? Ou peut être mon mode coverflow comporte un bug ? Une option de présentation qui m'aurait échappé ?

Merci pour vos réponses !


----------



## Pouasson (23 Février 2010)

Pourquoi n'utilises tu pas iPhoto? .. Tu peux très bien coller ta bibliothèque sur un disque dur externe comme tu le fais actuellement, et même avoir plusieurs bibliothèques. 

Dans iPhoto, tes sous groupes pourront apparaître de cette façon, et tu pourras même trier de façon plus aisée avec les dossiers intelligents...

Sinon, désolé, je n'ai pas de réponse pour la demande précise (à moins de créer un fichier .ico à partir d'une des photos et de la coller sur le dossier en question).


----------



## luciano73 (23 Février 2010)

En fait je n'aime pas utiliser Iphoto, simple question de goûts je m'organise mieux avec des dossiers ( je sais ça peut paraître un peu stupide mais niveau photos j'ai toujours fonctionné comme ça ). Merci pour ta suggestion, j'y avais déjà pensé mais le fait est que je ne sais pas comment créer un fichier .ico ou .icns. Je suis allé sur le site Iconvert mais ce qu'ils m'ont rendu comme icone ne fonctionnait pas en tant que tel.

Du coup quelqu'un pourrait-il me conseiller pour un logiciel permettant de convertir une image en une icone ( de bonne qualité genre en 512px parce que j'avais essayé pic2icon et ça rendait du 128px donc pas terrible... )

Ou bien si quelqu'un connait une autre manip je suis ouvert !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2010)

Img2icns.


----------



## ceslinstinct (24 Février 2010)

Bonsoir

*Telling Folders* permet aussi de personnaliser un dossier avec une image.
On déplace l'image sur l'appli et ensuite le dossier.

Si on décoche *Image borders* alors pas de cadre.

C'est une autre possibilité.

@+

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h24 ----------

Bonsoir

*Telling Folders* permet aussi de personnaliser un dossier avec une image.
On déplace l'image sur l'appli et ensuite le dossier.

Si on décoche *Image borders* alors pas de cadre.

http://www.omz-software.de/stuff/

@+


----------



## deneurone (24 Février 2010)

Bonsoir Luciano73,il est dommage que tu n'aimes pas utiliser iphoto. j'aime moi aussi réaliser des icônes bien à moi,peut-être ma manière de procéder te donnera-t-elle des idées. Avec mon appareil numérique je photographie un vrai dossier grandeur nature standard ou de ma fabrication sur le devant duquel j'ai collé un dessin, une image , une photo , un logo . Après l'avoir importé dans iphoto puis retouché , je clique dans édition, sur "copier". ensuite  je clique sur " lire les informations" du dossier dont je veux changer l'icône , je sélectionne ensuite l'icône en haut à gauche de cette dernière fenêtre par un clic de souris dessus, de nouveau dans édition je clique sur "coller" (en fait copier-coller classique). L'icône est changée . Voici alors une icône que je suis le seul à posséder et qui me renseigne originalement sur le contenu du dossier. Je peux envoyer un exemple par email. Je vous souhaite à tous une bonne soirée.


----------

